# Saturday waters of warmups



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Anyone interested in getting together and getting dogs tuned up for the season? I have all the training equipment and birds (dead pen raised ducks) we will need. Sorry about the title small screen and fat fingers.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

I wouldn't mind meeting up at Lee Kay, or north since I live in Roy. I have a pup that I am trying to get ready for the season.


----------

